# Canon 24-70 f/2.8II lens hood



## pwp (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm lucky to still have the lens hood for my Canon 24-70 f/2.8II. At a large function last night the head waiter came up to me with the hood and asked, "is this yours?" This has happened at least half a dozen times now, often returned by function staff. Even when properly attached and checked, it comes off pretty easily.

It's a relatively minor issue, but I'm curious to know whether this is an isolated case or if it's a design flaw. I'm tempted to get a few eBay clone hoods to use and keep the original in the cupboard!

-pw


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 15, 2014)

I just gave my 24-70 II's hood some pretty forceful torque and some solid bumps with my fist, and it remained firmly attached. I've never had it come off inadvertently during use.


----------



## pwp (Mar 16, 2014)

Hmmm...I've just tried tearing mine off, but it stays put _UNLESS _I brush the release button. This is why it only seems to come off at functions where I'm often pushing through crowds or squeezing between tightly packed tables with the 5D3/24-70 at my side on a sling strap, bumping against people, chairs or tables. The release button is _very _light. Too light. This is the design flaw. 

I'll get a couple of $9.00 eBay EW-88C hoods and see how they go. 

-pw


----------



## philmoz (Mar 16, 2014)

pwp said:


> Hmmm...I've just tried tearing mine off, but it stays put _UNLESS _I brush the release button. This is why it only seems to come off at functions where I'm often pushing through crowds or squeezing between tightly packed tables with the 5D3/24-70 at my side on a sling strap, bumping against people, chairs or tables. The release button is _very _light. Too light. This is the design flaw.
> 
> I'll get a couple of $9.00 eBay EW-88C hoods and see how they go.
> 
> -pw



I use a Black Rapid strap so the camera hangs at my side.
If I put the hood on with the Canon logo facing up, the release button is against my leg. As I walk around the button can get pushed and the hood has come loose a few times.

I just attach the hood with the Canon logo facing down, so the release button is pointing away from me when the camera is hanging down.

Phil.


----------



## pwp (Mar 16, 2014)

philmoz said:


> I use a Black Rapid strap so the camera hangs at my side.
> If I put the hood on with the Canon logo facing up, the release button is against my leg. As I walk around the button can get pushed and the hood has come loose a few times.
> 
> I just attach the hood with the Canon logo facing down, so the release button is pointing away from me when the camera is hanging down.


Nice simple idea Phil, I'll give it a try. My old 24-105 hood used to come off fairly easily and I did a rough but effective fix by carefully burning/heating the part that grips the lens with a gas cigarette lighter. The heat expands the plastic, thus providing a tighter grip. I've done this for years with worn lens back caps and body caps. Just scorch the little bayonette/grip thingys and then it's good for another few years busy use.

Maybe I could try this with my run-away 24-70 hood, but feel more inclined to try the scorch technique on an eBay clone.

-pw


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, the release button has a light touch, as does the 70-200 II's.


----------



## Sabaki (Mar 16, 2014)

Double check and listen if the hood clicks when you fit it to the lens. 

May be a situation with the spring isn't in place and it's simply not locking onto your lens. 

If that isn't the case, check out your handling techniques, as you may be inadvertently taking the hood off, so to speak.


----------



## pwp (Mar 16, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> Double check and listen if the hood clicks when you fit it to the lens.
> May be a situation with the spring isn't in place and it's simply not locking onto your lens.
> If that isn't the case, check out your handling techniques, as you may be inadvertently taking the hood off, so to speak.


Thanks, but definitely no problem here on that score...it's clicking in just fine. I just get so absorbed in my work I take minimal notice of my gear, even in busy, tight packed events where the cameras, lenses & flashes get knocked around almost constantly. Other than my run-away EW-88C hood, in general the gear handles the extremes of job pressure perfectly well, the most vulnerable items being the cables running from flash to external batteries getting snagged and modifiers like Stofens or Gary Fong getting dislodged and lost. I can't recall the large hood on my old optically inferior 24-70 f/2.8 MkI ever falling off. 

Not to worry, I'll find a fix. 



neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, the release button has a light touch, as does the 70-200 II's.


My 70-200 f/2.8II hood release button needs a much heavier touch than the 24-70 f/2.8II under discussion.
I suspect mine is merely a production line anomaly.

-pw


----------

